# West Monroe



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

Levi. 16 up
Hopkins.10 up


----------



## pondhunter (Dec 16, 2007)

any open c scores yet


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Been looking. Still no scores posted. Anyone here anything about Semi-Pro? Weather looked to be rough out there this a.m.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Scores are up


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Where?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

on asa web site


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

appears shooter count is down a little, I came up with 1034 shooters, I guess gas prices, travel distances and poor economy have something to do with it


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree 3d..well weather too. 
Congrats to Jerry Carter in Semi. Good shooting today! Hang tough! 
Good shooting to Matt V. Semi.
Good shooting Mitchell Irvin in K50


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats to Kaley Witherby leading Womens Hunter after the first day. This young lady is shooting good this year.... Keep it up Kaley.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I noticed a big difference in the K50 scores from Florida.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like to say Congratulations to B. Stokes! Good shooting yesterday. Hopefully he makes the Senior Pro-Pressure Shootdown today.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

well no big surprise levi won open pro
mel shresberry won senior pro
alicia mchenry won womens pro


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3Dblackncamo said:


> well no big surprise levi won open pro
> mel shresberry won senior pro
> alicia mchenry won womens pro


Thanks for the 411


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

Butch Heath wins Super Seniors! 2 for 2 this year!!! way to go buddy


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

If any one has any details of an incident that occurred on the "Young Adult" range today, could you please PM me. I only know it was one of my friend's youth store shooters. Trying to get some facts straight as, neither of us went to Monroe.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone know what happened in Semi Pro??


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> Anyone know what happened in Semi Pro??


Justin Bethel won.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> Anyone know what happened in Semi Pro??


Way to go Justin!! :darkbeer:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> If any one has any details of an incident that occurred on the "Young Adult" range today, could you please PM me. I only know it was one of my friend's youth store shooters. Trying to get some facts straight as, neither of us went to Monroe.


Ufc style?


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

way to go Justin Bethel...great shooter that will be putting pressure on pro's next year i bet!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Semi got some fine shooters. Im proud of Kasey Marks in his second year shooting and showed he can shoot with the top semi shooters.

Justin shot well and will be tough all year. 

Jerry Carter shot his tail off.

DB
Fun class to watch.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Ufc style?


Doubtful... more like running off at the mouth style.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> Doubtful... more like running off at the mouth style.


Time for parental chaperones, or docking points.


----------

